# How long can i run DNP safely



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been on 125mg dnp for 3 weeks with 50mcg t3 while carb cycling and I'm losing a 1kg a week also cruising on test 200mg E10D and 75mg Tren E E10D anyways just wanting to know how long I can stay on DNP for?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

you can stay on it till you reach your goals , it can start to play havoc with the old guts after a while , I have to make sure I carry a bog roll round with me wherever I go after about 2weeks .... just in case ... think I ran it for 4 and half weeks last time at 250mg quite a few days at 500mg aswel ,

your only doin a low dose so tbh there's nothings to stop you running it as long as necessary ,


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Ran 500mg last year for about 5 weeks absolutely hated it sweating all the time having fan on me constantly so I'm preferring the low dose over a longer period may up it to 250mg i still don't understand why people run it at high dosages and just sweat and feel like **** 24/7 I just think people that do that are lazy regarding cardio and impatient wanting results ASAP


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

With the long half-life of LEGIT dnp [approx 36hrs] its going to build up to the same concentration in the body anyway eventually. With a higher dose this will happen sooner than at the lower daily dose.

I had an excel speadsheet do demonstrate this which I will try to find.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea I've read ive seen a spreadsheet about it before, i know it builds up but just can't see why these high doses are used I could probs run a low dose forever


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

There is a study online somewhere (I found it once, but have struggled since) which was a clinical trial of DNP. It focused on 3 overweight individuals, and tracked their weight loss. Their results were tracked over SIX MONTHS, so I don't think a low dose over the long term should be too much of an issue. I'm personally more concerned about the use of T3 long term - that's probably what will make me only use it for a month cycle at a time...


----------

